# Auber PID with inbuilt Timer



## woodwormm (7/7/15)

Hi,

I'm starting to realise I want to go electric, and I'm planning a 1V recirc system.

I'm loving the concept of being able to mash in night before and wake up to lift the malt pipe/bag and be ready for sparge and boil.

Does anyone have any experience with the Auber PID with inbuilt timer? 

Looking the goods to me

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=239


----------



## MastersBrewery (8/7/15)

I'd be more inclined to use the ramp soak model. Or matho's controĺler (it has a delay built in) ard bir have their all in one board now available that would probably be the easiest bar joining lael's BB.


----------



## vaporjay (14/8/15)

Take a look at this model for Auber. I spent a lot of time talking with them and went with this. I do not use the auto tune feature.

Model: SYL-2352


----------



## silverbrew (6/9/15)

REX C100 on eBay will do the same job and there are videos on eBay that you can follow to see how to modify the PID to use an external SSR. It is the option I am going with. They come with PID, 40Amp SSR and K type thermocouple for $20. that's three PID's for the price of one Auber and will do the same job.


----------

